# African Pygmy Hedgehogs - NE Breeders



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi,

is there any breeders close to the north east or surrounding areas have any baby pygmy hedgehogs for sale (must be registered) ? 

or does anyone know who to contact ?

thanks


----------



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone ?


----------



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi

Nobody know of any ?

Thanks


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

This is the recommended breeder list from the registry, worth taking a look. These are breeders recognised for their ethics, much better to buy from somebody who knows what they're talking about.

Recommended breeders list - UK African pygmy hedgehog registry


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

you can get them from petmania in Billingham, or look on preloved they have some for sale in the north east  I have two myself, and was looking at selling one but unsure yet


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Please don't buy one from a pet shop, most have no idea what they're talking about and they usually come from dodgey sources (what decent breeder would hand them over to a shop?). You're best off using one of the registered breeders on the registry. They come with a life-time of support. 
:no1:


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Most breeders will be happy to either deliver for the cost of fuel or meet you half way. 

Please dont buy from a petshop, pet shop hogs are rarely healthy, usually inbred and from "hedgehog farms" that mass breed. Getting from a good breeder ensures you get the best chance at life with a healthy happy hog.


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

One of my hogs is from a pet shop and I've had no problems with him, he's healthy and tame  got him at 8 weeks. The pet shop breed them theirselves and he came with a birth certificate. But then I'm not a breeder he's just a pet so it wouldn't matter much to me Aslong as he's healthy and looked after


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

kaleigh said:


> you can get them from petmania in Billingham, or look on preloved they have some for sale in the north east  I have two myself, and was looking at selling one but unsure yet


Don't mind me asking, but are you keeping your hog on woodshavings in your picture?
:hmm:


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> Don't mind me asking, but are you keeping your hog on woodshavings in your picture?
> :hmm:


Yeah he's on wood shavings, it's what a care sheet and the pet shop said to have him on, and he's fine


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

That proves my point on why pet shops shouldn't sell hedgehogs.

OP, Good luck on your quest and post plenty of pictures once you find the right one!
:flrt:


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> That proves my point on why pet shops shouldn't sell hedgehogs.
> 
> OP, Good luck on your quest and post plenty of pictures once you find the right one!
> :flrt:


What would you keep them on?


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

kaleigh said:


> What would you keep them on?


Wood shavings can cause respiratory issues, as well as cases of it getting into a few male hogs "man parts" also makes the chances of mites thriving higher.

Substrate such as carefresh, finacard or even fleece liners are all good alternatives.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I agree with everything that has been said regarding breeders - always the best way to go, i just wouldn't support pet shops. Hogs from hobby breeders are going to have been handled from a young age too and likely be much more placid and given individual time and attention - something that mass breeders and pet shops (regardless of how good their intentions might be towards the animals in their care) just don't have the time to do.

I should also add though, wood shavings in my opinion ARE ok to use, as long as you make sure you are buying dust extracted/non scented and from a good source. I am using wood shavings at the moment and have been for a while now and had no problems, every substrate has its advantages and disadvantages, and every wood or paper based substrate is going to have the risk of mites but this is why i would advise treating for mites as a precaution every 6 months or once a year at least. I just prefer substrates that can provide a more "natural" foraging type environment.

I did previously use carefresh, but found recent batches of it would be fairly dusty, imo more so than wood shavings, there would be a light dusting all over everything including the glass in the vivarium's. One substrate people do seem to love is finacard - you get big bales too. I would not have the room for this though hence why i have never tried it.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Despite woodshavings being advertised as "dust extracted" there really is no such thing, all woodshavings have noticeable dust. Finacard is the greatest substrate, it's brilliant, and there really are no risks. I've heard of too many Hogs getting infections through getting sawdust/woodshavings caught in their bits.. that's one worry I'd rather not have.
: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

ChazzieJo said:


> This is the recommended breeder list from the registry, worth taking a look. These are breeders recognised for their ethics, much better to buy from somebody who knows what they're talking about.
> 
> Recommended breeders list - UK African pygmy hedgehog registry


I'd just like to add to this thread, that some of the people at the registry are being very petty and have deleted some very good breeders off their recommended list due to silly childish disagreements, so I wouldn't totally take that as gospel.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Right, i am just going to chip in here. 

I actually have no idea what is going on with the Registry, Recommended breeders list or the rescue just now, but what i do know is that there are remarks like above all over the forums and facebook, just hinting that crap is going on all the time. This is one of the reasons i have again left all facebook groups again, just drama, ALL. THE. TIME. (Jeeze hog people!)

I don't really care what has gone on, its something i don't want to, and won't get involved in, but i would just like to say, regardless of whatever irrelevant crap has gone down between whichever parties, i think the welfare of the animal should be the first and foremost priority of anyone buying a hog. 

If breeders on the recommended breeders list, can provide a hoglet with good, healthy linage, and an excellent temperament, GO FOR IT. The recommended breeders list is there to provide you that reassurance. 

That being said, they aren't the only good breeders around. You don't HAVE to be on that list to be a good breeder. If i bred i would aim for their required standards of breeding anyway, as i think the code of ethics etc is great, but its not something that is essential, my reason being that you could adhere to that on your own without it having to be official. What i think IS an essential tool is the registry. 

I know of plenty people with their animals best interests at heart that have bred, or currently breed animals, and the concept is the same, if you want a healthy animal with a good temperament, make sure the breeder register's their hogs so that you know they are coming from good healthy lines, and visit them to make sure you know you are getting a healthy, happy animal that is well handled and cared for. 

My main point here being: 

It just bugs me that people would comment and try an influence someone's decision on where to purchase an animal based on such petty disputes! Just because someone controlling the list has had a disagreement with whoever else, does not give anyone the right to penalise ALL of the breeders on that list imo! Each and every one of them have worked to reach where they are now, there is just no need for it. 

Rant over!


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

well said jamii!! DOWN WITH DRAMA!!


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

As far as I am aware the only people removed from the Recommended breeders list were those who had not bred in the last 12 months.

The owner of the registry emailed all Recommended breeders and asked if they were still breeding, I think it was 6 weeks she gave them to reply. If they didn't they were removed from the list.

Oh and someone else was removed from the list after complaints from people apparently.

The whole drama thing is daft, very petty for adults


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Jamiioo said:


> My main point here being:
> 
> It just bugs me that people would comment and try an influence someone's decision on where to purchase an animal based on such petty disputes! Just because someone controlling the list has had a disagreement with whoever else, does not give anyone the right to penalise ALL of the breeders on that list imo! Each and every one of them have worked to reach where they are now, there is just no need for it.
> 
> Rant over!


Here here!


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)

immature failure :2thumb:


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

I got my second hog from a breeder in Wakefield. I went to his home and he showed me all of his pets and let me play with dex before I decided if I wanted him. Dex doesn't have any papers, and isn't very pretty which is why he was the last of the litter to go. But he's three now and still happy and healthy. 
So my opinion is go see the litter, the breeder, the individual animal and if he looks good and happy and well cared for that's the important thing.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not involved with the drama, I just thought people should know what is going on from what I'm seeing..... Sorry for trying to be helpful :-|

ETA I know of one breeder who has been removed for petty reasons and she is still breeding. She's a very highly recommended one with a waiting list so long, there were talks of her closing it for a while.

My Harry came from a non reg breeder, I went to her house saw the litter and the parents and I couldn't be happier  Harry is now registered, but there was really no point as all his certificate says is 'none known' :lol2: 

I say just look for adverts, or even someone rehoming. Maybe look at getting a rescue?


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not involved with the drama, I just thought people should know what is going on from what I'm seeing..... Sorry for trying to be helpful :-|
> 
> ETA I know of one breeder who has been removed for petty reasons and she is still breeding. She's a very highly recommended one with a waiting list so long, there were talks of her closing it for a while.
> 
> ...




I know which breeder you're on about, she's the one who was removed after the registry received complaints. The registry is a free service run by 3 people who donate their time for the good of hedgehogs, they can only act on the information given to them. I don't think making out the registry is in some way bad or out of order is benefiting anyone, it's an important tool used to help prevent inbreeding. The recommended breeders list is a list of breeders who have to adhere to the registry's code of ethics, if the registry gets complaints about a breeder on the list it's important to be followed up on.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not involved with the drama, I just thought people should know what is going on from what I'm seeing..... Sorry for trying to be helpful :-|


I second what Polar has said, also don't see how your comment was helpful at all, for the reason that i mentioned, none of the breeders currently on that list deserve to be slated or advised against just because of a dispute between someone running the registry and someone formerly on the list. 

You say your not involved with the drama, but your original comment basically advised against the recommended breeders list when you have no dispute with them yourself, or at least it came across that way.

Also, I'm confused. I am sure there are 2 Jazzy Bunny's going around lol


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont care about drama either - frankly its a load of rubbish as you will never know the true story - everyone will be biased to their own side and all you will get is hear say


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Jamiioo said:


> Also, I'm confused. I am sure there are 2 Jazzy Bunny's going around lol


I am *the* Jazzy B Bunny. Never seen anyone round here with the same user name. 
I just don't trust the registry now, after all the stuff I've heard. I've had bad expirences with a well known wheel from one of them and she was so rude to me. I feel that it's now an 'in club' and if you don't agree with everything they shun you out. But hey that's my opinion we are all allowed them.


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)

your opinon in s**t though


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I just don't trust the registry now, after all the stuff I've heard.


I think it's a shame you're letter hear say affect your opinion of a valuable asset to hedgehogs. 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've had bad expirences with a well known wheel from one of them and she was so rude to me.


I fail to see why a sale with a member of the registry affects the registry in any which way? the registry doesn't sell items, there's not a shop on their website ect.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I feel that it's now an 'in club' and if you don't agree with everything they shun you out. But hey that's my opinion we are all allowed them.


That's a very mistaken opinion but as you said you're allowed them, sadly the true story is much different to the one being shouted by some. The owner and committee of the registry did the right thing and stopped socializing with what can only be described as a "hedgehog farm" however the supporters of the hedgehog farm have done their best to discredit the registry which is very sad because the registry is an important tool regardless of who runs it.

The registry is very open and happy to answer questions you have, if you want to contact them. 

The ONLY people the registry won't register hedgehog's from is people known to be inbreeding. I think that says alot about the owners of the registry as they don't let personal issues get between the importance of the registry and they still register all hogs from even those who've tried to discredit the registry.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Lets just say that's photographic evidence against the registry. Tao... Please grow up


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

But hey, I love my hedgehog and its a shame people have to argue. It's the same with the rabbit keeping community. So petty which is why I left those forums. Just wish everyone would get along we all love hogs!


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

Arent people getting a little tired of hearing the same old rubbish? i know I am
Firstly jazzy bunny your whole argument became mute the moment you mentioned a problem with a wheel. the registry has nothing to do with wheels or any other product. you cannot base an opinion of the registry on something that has nothing to do with it.
I am the head registrar and have run the uk base of the registry since it was first set up and still do, and nothing that you people who come along and make up or try to claim will ever change that. I know as does everyone who supports the registry that I do a bloody fantastic job of it as do the other 2 registrars. giving up our time and my money to register the whole of this country and europes registries. funnily enough we never have any problems with people from europe, its always people in the uk, strange that.

As for the registry its a free service, do you know how many people actually donated to the registry fund in the past 12 months baring in mind there is a donate button on the home page of the registry website.
ill tell you shall i, 1, thats how many.
It take a minimum of 2 hours every single day to deal with registries and emails. we have on average between 20 and 50 emails every single day.
anything from a basic colour id to a litter of 6 hoglets. if we get 50 emails with 4 hoglets in each litter thats 200 hoglets to register every single day.
noone takes into account that we do this for the good of the hogs, because we care about what happens to the uk population of aph and all other exotic spikeys. we dont just register aph, we also have a reg for long eared, deserts and tenerecs although these are not as popular.
That we do this in our free time, when all 3 of us work and have other interests as well as our own hogs to care for.
the registry website is page for out of my pocket every month.
contrary to what you may have "heard" from other people, we register everyones hogs and hoglets, we do register inbred hoglets because the majority of inbred litters are caused by bad management in pet shops keeping hoglets of mixed sexes together and in some sames selling opposite sex pairs to keep together, to people who havent done enough research to know that thats wrong and they produce babies sometimes within days of bringing them home.
we have only banned one person from registering down to inbreeding, this was not because they inbred but because they lied about it and thought they could fool me by sending a picture of some wild hoglets found in a chinese factory. the reason they were banned was because they lied, and there is no point in the registry if its full of rubbish data.
the only other person recently who has not been banned but asked to register with the US reg was because of the continual harrassment i was recieving from them and others and the police told them they could have no contact with me. i had infact been dealing with them right up until that day in a polite manner the same as i treat everyone else, even trying to sort out their problems with a hog that had been sold to them under false pretences.
why would i do that for someone causing me so many problems if i wasnt running the registry professionally?
it isnt rocket science to see where and why these rumours and crap come from, its not the first time someone who has a disagreement tries to bring down the reg and im pretty sure it wont be the last. you know what though at the end of the day the registry will still be standing here proud at the end of it that we have remained professsional and have the best interest of the hogs at heart.
if you dont agree with the reg, dont register theres no law against it.
we have people who register hoglets with us, we know the breeders and have contacted them numerous times to get further info on lineage but they dont reply, they dont register their litters and they are well known breeders.
in my experience if someone doesnt register its because they have something to hide and no other reason.

as for the recommended breeders list this is quite simple, we have a code of ethics and a criteria to meet before being considered, we then ask for 3 references from people you have sold to.
the ethics are similar to those used by the IHR for their breeders list, the difference is we do 6 months checks to make sure the list is kept reffreshed and up to date, we ask for refs when they dont in the US. in the US so long as you say you agree to meet the ethics you can be added to their list.
Over here we feel that if we wouldnt buy from someone how can we recommend them to someone else. surely thats the point of it being a recommended breeders list. we arent saying there are no other good breeders out there, we are saying these are the breeders we know who have met the criteria who we would buy from and would recommend to you. not you must buy from these breeders only.
anyone can apply to be on the list.
the people who have been removed, oh i know who you have been talking to from your comments. she was removed because we had numerous complaints about her. the breeders list includes that you should be open to advice and recommendations from others on the list and be there to support each other. she wasnt so she was removed.
the other person claiming to have been unfairly removed knows very well shes telling outright lies to lick peoples arses.
as already stated i do 6 monthly checks, there was a post on phuk asking breeders to contact me if they were still breeding, there was a post on the forum that was then the rescue forum. i also emailed everyone on the list.
those i didnt get a reply from where removed.
another breeder actually sent me a copy of the email i sent out the other day and at the top you can clearly see all the names who i sent it to, and every breeder on the list would be able to testify to this. so unless she is saying all those breeders are liars then she obviously is.

theres another breeder who we had complaints about and we gave her a warning. she went off on one on the forums because she was warned, baring in mind she was still on the list.
since then she has publically stated she doesn support the registry and people should register with the US reg instead and that she hopes someone sets up another registry. lol and wast 7 years of tracked lineage???? please also bare in mind she is still able to register her hogs and has no actual issue with the registry.
shes even publically posted that she will be removed soon because shes been saying these things.
the only reason shes not been removed is because she will kick off again and ive had enough of it recently.
you tell me how to deal with that? because i asked on the reg facebook page and got no replies.
she will be getting removed as frankly she is so anti registry i can only assume she will no longer wish to register her hoglets.

im sorry this has been a big rant but unless you actually have actual evidence that the registry is being run badly then why are you posting about it. the registry is extremely important and its always the pettiness and narrowmindness of the same group of morons that try to destroy it.
the same people who have nothing better to do with themselves than sit behind their computers crying because someone has a different opinion to them or thinking up different ways than can try and ruin someones day.

end of the day if you dont have something good to say keep yourself to yourself and dont listen to every little bit of rubbish people spread. theres always gonna be someone with a grudge and i know one thing for certain, it wont be me cos i have better things to do than worry about what childish people think.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I am *the* Jazzy B Bunny. Never seen anyone round here with the same user name.
> I just don't trust the registry now, after all the stuff I've heard. I've had bad expirences with a well known wheel from one of them and she was so rude to me. I feel that it's now an 'in club' and if you don't agree with everything they shun you out. But hey that's my opinion we are all allowed them.


Are you "Jazzywoo" on the PHUK forum too? Just wondering if you are the same person or not haha


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

No, I'm Jazzy B Bunny on there too!


----------



## puffin (Feb 20, 2009)

I totally agree there does seem to be an in group, I myself was shunned and removed from the phuk forum, the Jellyhogs group, the grumphogs and the african pygmy hedgehog friends groups / pages, and even blocked just to make sure.

All because I didn't take sides, and was therefore seen to have taken the wrong side, so because I had a difference of opinion and wouldn't fall out with some people i was singled out. It's sad the bullying that's been going on


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

It's really sad. We all love hedgehogs, surely that should bring people together!


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Tao said:


> you ****ing started it you cheaky twat


:lol2: aww bless. Your mother must be so proud of you :flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

From checking out your post history, I think I've figured out who you are... Selling the wheel I was talking about. See what I mean about foul language and rudeness everyone? Anyway let's put the toys back in the pram now. Time for bed : victory:


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)

:Na_Na_Na_Na: adeus


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

:closed:

:2thumb:


----------

